# Questions : VISA subclass 143 - Contributory Parent visa for both father and mother



## vinny06 (Jan 18, 2021)

Hello All,

I want to apply for VISA subclass 143 - Contributory Parent visa, for my father and mother (currently they are in India and have no VISA and I am not taking Subclass 173 VISA path). 

I have the following question regarding that and I would appreciate it if you could please help me.


#1

Situation: We are 3 children and below is the situation:

I have been living in Australia since June-2015. However, I got my permanent residency on 14-May-2019. (less than 2 years on permanent residency but overall 5+ years in Australia)
My sister along with her husband migrated to Australia (as Permanent resident), on 22-May-2020 (less than 2 years in Australia overall)
My brother lives in India with my parents. Will not be migrating with this application.

There is statement on “Form 47PA” at page # 4 as below

_“at the time your application is lodged your child must be_
_settled in Australia (in most cases, resident for at least 2 years)_
_and must sponsor you” _

Question - Provide the above situation, can I still apply this VISA for my parents? I can definitely sponsor them from a financial point of view.
#2

Do I need to fill out a separate “Form 47PA”, one for father and one for mother or only one form required with my father as primary and mother as secondary applicant?#3

One of the eligibility criteria is:
_”be outside Australia when we decide your application”_

Question : Does this mean, after I apply for Subclass 143, I cannot bring them here on any VISA (like tourist or parent temporary VISA)? How will we get to know that, let's say after 3 years, they are going to decide on the application and now this is the time to send my parents back offshore so that my parents will be granted the VISA?
#4

After applying this VISA, which takes years to come, will I be able to apply for a different VISA (like tourist VISA or temporary parent VISA) and bring my parents to live with us? I understand this question is a part of the above point as well but still wanted to ask separately as it is a very important one.#5

On the VISA cost estimator I can see the first instalment payment of one parent is AUD 4,155.00. As I want to apply for bother mother and father, then will it be AUD 4,155.00 each or should I select value as “1” in question “_How many additional applicants will be 18 years of age or older when you lodge your application?_” and then the first instalment cost will be AUD 5,555.00
In short, how much money do I need to pay upfront as first instalment to apply this VISA for both mother and father?

Apologies for the big content here and thanks a lot for your time to read it. Looking forward to your help.

Cheers!


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

vinny06 said:


> Question - Provide the above situation, can I still apply this VISA for my parents? I can definitely sponsor them from a financial point of view.



Yes, you can, since you have been resident for more than 2 years



vinny06 said:


> Do I need to fill out a separate “Form 47PA”, one for father and one for mother or only one form required with my father as primary and mother as secondary applicant?


Not sure about this one



vinny06 said:


> One of the eligibility criteria is:
> _”be outside Australia when we decide your application”_
> 
> Question : Does this mean, after I apply for Subclass 143, I cannot bring them here on any VISA (like tourist or parent temporary VISA)? How will we get to know that, let's say after 3 years, they are going to decide on the application and now this is the time to send my parents back offshore so that my parents will be granted the VISA?


You can bring them here on any other Visa, but DHA generally notifies when it is time to make a decision and that's when they need to fly back. That's how it works on visas with similar condition, so I assume it works the same too


vinny06 said:


> After applying this VISA, which takes years to come, will I be able to apply for a different VISA (like tourist VISA or temporary parent VISA) and bring my parents to live with us? I understand this question is a part of the above point as well but still wanted to ask separately as it is a very important one.


Yes, see my response above. Only thing you need to be careful of is the fact that any visa you apply invalidates all the previous visas held. So if they receive a grant for Subclass 143, you need to ensure if any pending visa applications are withdrawn.


vinny06 said:


> On the VISA cost estimator I can see the first instalment payment of one parent is AUD 4,155.00. As I want to apply for bother mother and father, then will it be AUD 4,155.00 each or should I select value as “1” in question “_How many additional applicants will be 18 years of age or older when you lodge your application?_” and then the first instalment cost will be AUD 5,555.00
> In short, how much money do I need to pay upfront as first instalment to apply this VISA for both mother and father?




First installment is AUD 5555
Second installment is AUD 43,600 each ($87200 in your case)


----------



## vinny06 (Jan 18, 2021)

fugitive_4u said:


> Yes, you can, since you have been resident for more than 2 years
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow thank you very much. Really appreciate your time on this and replying to my queries. I just got consultation from one of the registered agent and got the answer for #2 as well. So it will be only one form and my mother information will be as a dependent in the form. Everything else you answered is correct. Thanks again. 🙏


----------



## lchin (Apr 21, 2021)

Hi. I read that there's an income requirement for sponsors. It says taxable income of 83k+. Does it means annual income 83k excluding superannuation, and after all tax deductions?


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

lchin said:


> Hi. I read that there's an income requirement for sponsors. It says taxable income of 83k+. Does it means annual income 83k excluding superannuation, and after all tax deductions?


It's not that high. This article explained it quite well. Assurance of Support (AoS): Income Requirement - Australia Visa
The official site to see if you are an eligible assurer is here.








Who can be an assurer for an Assurance of Support - Assurance of Support - Services Australia


To be eligible to become an assurer for an Assurance of Support you must meet certain criteria.




www.servicesaustralia.gov.au


----------



## lchin (Apr 21, 2021)

Thanks for your reply. I'm not sure, but there seems to be a difference between income requirements for assurer and sponsor?


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

lchin said:


> Thanks for your reply. I'm not sure, but there seems to be a difference between income requirements for assurer and sponsor?


I reckon you are talking about the income test for visa 870 sponsors.
Please check the DHA for more details. 


https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/sponsored-parent-temporary-870#Eligibility




https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/contributory-parent-143#About


----------



## lchin (Apr 21, 2021)

JennyWang said:


> I reckon you are talking about the income test for visa 870 sponsors.
> Please check the DHA for more details.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lchin (Apr 21, 2021)

JennyWang said:


> I reckon you are talking about the income test for visa 870 sponsors.
> Please check the DHA for more details.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lchin (Apr 21, 2021)

Hi. I'm sorry I'm a bit confused. You mean there's no income test for sponsors of 143 parents contributory permanent visa? Only the AOS income test? The income requirement is for the temporary parent visa sponsor?


----------



## vik.gambhir (Aug 8, 2021)

vinny06 said:


> Wow thank you very much. Really appreciate your time on this and replying to my queries. I just got consultation from one of the registered agent and got the answer for #2 as well. So it will be only one form and my mother information will be as a dependent in the form. Everything else you answered is correct. Thanks again. 🙏


Hi Vinny, so based on the reply you got, was it one form for your father 47PA and then a 47A for your mother, did you also to fill out a form 47A for yourself?


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

lchin said:


> Hi. I'm sorry I'm a bit confused. You mean there's no income test for sponsors of 143 parents contributory permanent visa? Only the AOS income test? The income requirement is for the temporary parent visa sponsor?


Yes. That's what I meant. Also income test almost always testing your tax deductible income which is income before tax deduction. Super is always not included.


----------

